# Vaginal discharge at 22 weeks



## vicki_857 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi,
I am just wondering how much vaginal discharge is normal at this stage? I seem to have quite a bit, especially in the mornings.  It's not offensive, and I have no symptoms of infection, but have enough that it can make my knickers a bit damp use, about 3-4cm area.  I'm not needing to use pads or anything but just wondering if I should be worried, or if it's normal.  I guess my new worry of the week is am I leaking amniotic fluid, but there were no concers raised at my 20wk scan.  
Thanks
Xxxxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Vicki 

Is very likely to be discharge not fluid. Increased vaginal discharge is a very common pregnancy symptom. How much increased is a down to the individual. I would not worry. Unless pants becoming wet rather than just damp.

Kaz xx


----------



## vicki_857 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks so much


----------

